# tentacle from Live Rock



## newhopedreams2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well,

I got to see the stuff reaching from the rock. When I turned the light on, they moved back to holes. 

What are they? Bad? How to remove? I think it has too many in that piece of rock.


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

newhopedreams2010 said:


> Well,
> 
> I got to see the stuff reaching from the rock. When I turned the light on, they moved back to holes.
> 
> What are they? Bad? How to remove? I think it has too many in that piece of rock.


Dont know what these are, but i have then too. I'd like to know myself


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Probably just Brittle Stars. Not bad at all. 

Hitch hiking guide i picked up on a forum. Don't remember where i got it but's kudos to them for providing it.

Xtalreef - Reef Saltwater Aquarium


----------

